# Mini Server gesucht



## Don_Pazo (18. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche seit eineger Zeit nach einem Mini-Server, vorher hatte ich eine alte PC von mir als Server verwendet, leider hatte das System viel zu viel Strom verbraucht.

Ich wünsche mir:

 geringen Strom verbrauch
 möglichkeit Betriebssystem und Anwendungen zu instalieren (Apache, Java usw.)
 möglichkeit externe Festplatten anzuschließen
 billig 

Also wie gesagt habe lange genug gegoogelt, und statt klarheit habe ich mich eher verwirt . Deswegen wohlte ich mal hier die Frage stellen, ob sich jemand auskennt bzw. erfahrung damit hatt und mir vielleicht eine Mini-Server system empfehlen könnte.


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. August 2008)

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/p...sktop-studio-hybrid?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs

geringer stromverbauch --> ok (Netzteil liefert max 65W im normal Betrieb werden die aber sicherlich nciht erreicht)
OS und Anwendung können --> installiert werden
Festplatte/n --> intern 160gb via usb erweiterbar
Preis --> ab 560€ (nicht unbedingt billig)


----------



## chmee (18. August 2008)

Vielleicht kann man einen der neuen Netbooks (zb LG X110 oder MSI Wind U100) dafür mißbrauchen  
Wie sieht es denn mit den SANs von Synology (107+) oder Qnap aus ? 
Die bieten ne Menge, sind aber keine frei belegbaren Rechner. Vielleicht haben sie doch das, was Du benötigst 

mfg chmee


----------



## Don_Pazo (18. August 2008)

Hallo,
meine Prioritäten sind:

 geringer Stromverbrauch
 geringer Preis
 ...

Ich habe weiter gesucht und bin auf folgende Seite gelandet:
http://www.alternate.de/html/tu.html?sc=786119377


----------



## chmee (19. August 2008)

@Don_Pazo : Habe gerade nochmal nachgelesen, dass auf den Synology-Geräten Linux läuft und angeblich alles Linux-artige darauf installiert werden kann. zB gibt es die DS 108j für läppische *130 Euro* ( ohne HDD ) bei einem Verbrauch von etwa 10W Idle und 23W Last. 

Du hast auch bis Dato nicht gesagt, was dieser "Server" in Deinem System tut / tun soll.

Siehe zB Hier : http://www.synology-forum.de/forumdisplay.html?f=60

Kurze Stromrechnung:

Das Jahr hat (365x24) 8760 Stunden. 
Angenommen, das Gerät läuft 24/7, davon 90% Idle und 10% Last.

-> 7884 Stunden bei 10W und 876 Stunden bei 23W.
-> 78,9 kWh Idle + 20,2kWh Last
-> ~100kWh bei 0,20Euro/kWh = ~*20Euro im Jahr*

mfg chmee


----------



## djbergo (19. August 2008)

Ich hab noch nen alten 2,8 GhZ Celeron D Rechner bei mir rumstehen...
Da muss blos ne Festplatte eingebaut werden und der is Betriebsbereit.
Wenn du willst kannste den für 200€ haben.


----------



## zeroize (19. August 2008)

Als Miniserver kann ich den MacMini empfehlen - die alte PowerPC-Version bekommt man bei Ebay um die 200,- Euro, Debian läuft optimal drauf, er ist unglaublich klein und zieh so und durch die Notebookarchitektur auch hammer wenig Strom.


----------

